# Nutrition for Optimal Performance



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Every time I see an update to the thread on "gaining a few pounds," I am reminded of an article pertaining to canine nutrition for optimal performance ... it's not exactly on point of the OP's issue on that thread and I didn't want to hijack the thread, so here we go with a new one ... I thought others may be interested in it. 

The article is a bit dated, but contains some very interesting facts gleaned by Mike Lardy from a presentation by Dr. Arleigh Reynolds, a Purina Nutrition Scientist. 

The link to the article is: http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/NutritionPerformance.pdf (Yeah, I know it's a lab website, but that's the only place I could find the article ....)

I'd be interested in everyone's thoughts on the information provided in the article.

FTGoldens


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Interesting article, thank you for sharing. I found the protein content to injury ratio very interesting.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

A great article, I have read it before and may even have posted it here. I follow the advice given by Dr. Reynolds closely. A good training friend knows the doctor very well and has the highest respect for him.

I suspect a good share of people that read the article will go into a panic and reject it in total when they get to the once a day feeding recommendation. Dog feeding is a religious ritual to many and they don't like to hear anything contradictory to their beliefs.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I love the article, We have always fed once a day since my BB days. One thing I do add to my 3 yr old food is Glyco Flex 3 plus and Answers Fish Stock. She has moderate hip dysplasia so the Glyco Flex 3 plus works well it seems. I love the Answers Stock. Its about $10.00 a quart. Here is some info on it: Fermented Fish Stock – Superfood? | A Place for Paws


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. 
Now I know why my dogs love salmon so much with all the fat and protein! We've been saving all our carcasses from fishing and freezing them. My dogs especially love frozen fish heads.
But not feeding on the morning of an event. I will have very sad eyes looking at me in the morning for sure!


----------

